# 4 weeks - bubbly/butterfly feeling in stomach?



## Maid Marian

I've just found out I'm pregnant, and I keep getting these bubbly feelings in my stomach, that really take me by surprise. It feels like when you're really nervous.
Is this normal?


----------



## zimmy

I feel it too! Wondering if I'm just nervous/excited :)


----------



## BostonMommy

Gas!!!! One of my first pregnancy symptoms is always gas. Sometimes they are bubbles and sometimes like painful side cramps. 

Congrats!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

yes that is jut gas i had that too


----------

